# Operazione termostato: dal 1 maggio non meno di 25 gradi.



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2022)

Dal primo maggio entra in vigore il piano del governo per tagliare i consumi di elettricità e gas, nei mesi più caldi.
Per emendamento Cinque Stelle si parte dagli uffici pubblici e dalle scuole, ospedali esclusi.
Non meno di 27 gradi, con due gradi di tolleranza. Scendere sotto i 25 sarà reato.
Le multe andranno dai 500 euro ai 3000 euro.
Per i privati si valuterà nelle prossime settimane. Si pensa anche come estendere i controlli, che risultano complicati.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2022)

Io metterò 24,9 gradi.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dal primo maggio entra in vigore il piano del governo per tagliare i consumi di elettricità e gas, nei mesi più caldi.
> Per emendamento Cinque Stelle si parte dagli uffici pubblici e dalle scuole, ospedali esclusi.
> Non meno di 27 gradi, con due gradi di tolleranza. Scendere sotto i 25 sarà reato.
> Le multe andranno dai 500 euro ai 3000 euro.
> Per i privati si valuterà nelle prossime settimane. Si pensa anche come estendere i controlli, che risultano complicati.


E non saremmo in dittatura???? Animali!


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dal primo maggio entra in vigore il piano del governo per tagliare i consumi di elettricità e gas, nei mesi più caldi.
> Per emendamento Cinque Stelle si parte dagli uffici pubblici e dalle scuole, ospedali esclusi.
> Non meno di 27 gradi, con due gradi di tolleranza. Scendere sotto i 25 sarà reato.
> Le multe andranno dai 500 euro ai 3000 euro.
> Per i privati si valuterà nelle prossime settimane. Si pensa anche come estendere i controlli, che risultano complicati.


Mi fa incaxxare di più che non sia stato fatto prima.

E' orripilante come la cosa pubblica sprechi denaro sia d' estate che d' inverno.


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dal primo maggio entra in vigore il piano del governo per tagliare i consumi di elettricità e gas, nei mesi più caldi.
> Per emendamento Cinque Stelle si parte dagli uffici pubblici e dalle scuole, ospedali esclusi.
> Non meno di 27 gradi, con due gradi di tolleranza. Scendere sotto i 25 sarà reato.
> Le multe andranno dai 500 euro ai 3000 euro.
> Per i privati si valuterà nelle prossime settimane. Si pensa anche come estendere i controlli, che risultano complicati.


conosco tanta gente che mette a 16-18 gradi per ore...

il sogno di Speranza, delazione e buco dalla serratura

ovviamente ce ne sbatteremo le palle, il reato è dare udienza al governo dei migliori

gli sprechi nel pubblico sono sterminati, adesso che si usi il problema contingente creato peraltro dai politici stessi per affrontarne l'1% è ipocrita
se fossero persone serie farebbero una revisione della spesa generale, non gli emendamenti estemporanei



>


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Aprile 2022)

Sisi,li voglio vedere andare a controllare i privati,uno per uno


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dal primo maggio entra in vigore il piano del governo per tagliare i consumi di elettricità e gas, nei mesi più caldi.
> Per emendamento Cinque Stelle si parte dagli uffici pubblici e dalle scuole, ospedali esclusi.
> Non meno di 27 gradi, con due gradi di tolleranza. Scendere sotto i 25 sarà reato.
> Le multe andranno dai 500 euro ai 3000 euro.
> Per i privati si valuterà nelle prossime settimane. Si pensa anche come estendere i controlli, che risultano complicati.



Tra poco ci vorrà un pass per restare a casa propria nelle ore più calde


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2022)

Comunque vada, ci sarà una campagna mediatica Gretofila in stile bottigliette di plastica.


----------



## morokan (19 Aprile 2022)

e per chi come me, si auto produce energia? posso avere 14 gradi?


----------



## dadensa (19 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dal primo maggio entra in vigore il piano del governo per tagliare i consumi di elettricità e gas, nei mesi più caldi.
> Per emendamento Cinque Stelle si parte dagli uffici pubblici e dalle scuole, ospedali esclusi.
> Non meno di 27 gradi, con due gradi di tolleranza. Scendere sotto i 25 sarà reato.
> Le multe andranno dai 500 euro ai 3000 euro.
> Per i privati si valuterà nelle prossime settimane. Si pensa anche come estendere i controlli, che risultano complicati.


Per la verità tanti uffici pubblici nemmeno ce l'hanno aria condizionata (ad esempio mia mamma che ha sempre lavorato come contabile nelle scuole non ha mai avuto un ufficio con aria condizionata, al massimo dei ventilatori).
In ogni caso dovrebbe essere un dovere civico e morale di tutti, a prescindere dall'aumento dei prezzi, ridurre gli sprechi.
È anche triste si debba procedere a procedure sanzionatorie, ma tant'è.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Aprile 2022)

Se l'unico modo per fare smettere di mettere temperature invernali in estate ed estive in inverno nei luoghi chiusi, è multare... Ben venga


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sisi,li voglio vedere andare a controllare i privati,uno per uno




Tranquillo, verranno assunti appositi controllori da pagare con i risparmi sull’energia


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque vada, ci sarà una campagna mediatica Gretofila in stile bottigliette di plastica.





>


----------



## Marilson (19 Aprile 2022)

mio padre ha 20 mq di pannelli solari e letteralmente VENDE l'elettricita' in eccesso all'Enel. Quando scendo ad agosto metto 12 gradi e obbligo tutti a stare con cappotto, guanti e sciarpa in casa.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2022)

dadensa ha scritto:


> Per la verità tanti uffici pubblici nemmeno ce l'hanno aria condizionata (ad esempio mia mamma che ha sempre lavorato come contabile nelle scuole non ha mai avuto un ufficio con aria condizionata, al massimo dei ventilatori).
> In ogni caso dovrebbe essere un dovere civico e morale di tutti, a prescindere dall'aumento dei prezzi, ridurre gli sprechi.
> È anche triste si debba procedere a procedure sanzionatorie, ma tant'è.


In effetti, non hai nemmeno torto.

In un mondo normale basterebbe dire alla gente "risparmiate energia che non ne abbiamo".

Ma ahimè, poi c'è la realtà.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> mio padre ha 20 mq di pannelli solari e letteralmente VENDE l'elettricita' in eccesso all'Enel. Quando scendo ad agosto metto 12 gradi e obbligo tutti a stare con cappotto, guanti e sciarpa in casa.



Sei da ergastolo


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2022)

dadensa ha scritto:


> Per la verità tanti uffici pubblici nemmeno ce l'hanno aria condizionata (ad esempio mia mamma che ha sempre lavorato come contabile nelle scuole non ha mai avuto un ufficio con aria condizionata, al massimo dei ventilatori).
> In ogni caso dovrebbe essere un dovere civico e morale di tutti, a prescindere dall'aumento dei prezzi, ridurre gli sprechi.
> È anche triste si debba procedere a procedure sanzionatorie, ma tant'è.


lo spreco è tenerlo sempre acceso, anche quando l'ambiente si è refrigerato o se ti allontani, ma quando non stai bene con il caldo è necessario avere l'aria fredda altro che 25 gradi 
la gente ogni anno in estate muore e ha malori per il caldo, non è uno scherzo


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In effetti, non hai nemmeno torto.
> 
> In un mondo normale basterebbe dire alla gente "risparmiate energia che non ne abbiamo".
> 
> Ma ahimè, poi c'è la realtà.


sì la realtà dei politici idioti che fanno azzardi con il culo altrui senza alternative e la gente che li difende pure
l'energia sta sempre là, non ce l'ha tolta nessuno
sono degli imbecilli a volerci rinunciare


----------



## Controcorrente (19 Aprile 2022)

Ovviamente, ammetto senza aver letto, immagino che anche il tenere il climatizzatore 2 gradi più alto è per alcuni una privazione della libertà insopportabile vero? Sti razzo di Ucraini e le loro bombette, che a noi si scioglie il gelato, quando basterebbe si arrendessero. Ingrati.


----------



## Albijol (19 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dal primo maggio entra in vigore il piano del governo per tagliare i consumi di elettricità e gas, nei mesi più caldi.
> Per emendamento Cinque Stelle si parte dagli uffici pubblici e dalle scuole, ospedali esclusi.
> Non meno di 27 gradi, con due gradi di tolleranza. Scendere sotto i 25 sarà reato.
> Le multe andranno dai 500 euro ai 3000 euro.
> Per i privati si valuterà nelle prossime settimane. Si pensa anche come estendere i controlli, che risultano complicati.


Giusto per il pubblico, per il privato come fai, siamo seri dai.


----------



## Controcorrente (19 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> lo spreco è tenerlo sempre acceso, anche quando l'ambiente si è refrigerato o se ti allontani, ma quando non stai bene con il caldo è necessario avere l'aria fredda altro che 25 gradi
> la gente ogni anno in estate muore e ha malori per il caldo, non è uno scherzo


Ecco ora ho letto.. la gente muore perché ha il climatizzatore a 25 gradi.. giusto. Irresponsabili questi governanti, la vita delle persone è importante. Noi si che siamo in un regime, e al TG parlano solo di quegli slavi.


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque vada, ci sarà una campagna mediatica Gretofila in stile bottigliette di plastica.



Rendiamoci conto che questi delinquenit ci hanno fatto due palle così con quella ritardata di Gretiina, con l'inquinamento e con cambiamento climatico. Ora siccome c'è il cattivone Putinh! allora va benissimo rispolverare il carbone (non c'è niente di più devastante del carbone a livello di inquinamento). E c'è ancora chi continua ad andare dietro a tutte queste panzane, eh.


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ecco ora ho letto.. la gente muore perché ha il climatizzatore a 25 gradi.. giusto. Irresponsabili questi governanti, la vita delle persone è importante. Noi si che siamo in un regime, e al TG parlano solo di quegli slavi.


se io passo ore esposto al sole estivo diretto ho bisogno di avere aria fredda, non l'aria mossa a 25-27 gradi che è più calda che fredda altrimenti prendo le ventole a pile dei cinesi e faccio prima come utilità.
ognuno conosce le proprie necessità, adesso siamo arrivati al punto di doversi giustificare per ciò che si fa in casa propria per chi segue la feccia governista


----------



## Djici (19 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ecco ora ho letto.. la gente muore perché ha il climatizzatore a 25 gradi.. giusto. Irresponsabili questi governanti, la vita delle persone è importante. Noi si che siamo in un regime, e al TG parlano solo di quegli slavi.


Leggo tante critiche al mondo occidentale e quasi quasi eloggi alla Cina/Russia... Ma poi OGNI VOLTA che prendiamo misure "alla cinese" tutti a criticare .

Io sono contro lo spreco. Sia d'estate che d'inverno.
Poi non sta a me dire quanti gradi si debba mettere. Ma onestamente a parte in ospedale e nei centri per i vecchi dove possono certamente abbassare un po', non vedo il problema a vivere con 25 gradi.


----------



## Dexter (19 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dal primo maggio entra in vigore il piano del governo per tagliare i consumi di elettricità e gas, nei mesi più caldi.
> Per emendamento Cinque Stelle si parte dagli uffici pubblici e dalle scuole, ospedali esclusi.
> Non meno di 27 gradi, con due gradi di tolleranza. Scendere sotto i 25 sarà reato.
> Le multe andranno dai 500 euro ai 3000 euro.
> Per i privati si valuterà nelle prossime settimane. Si pensa anche come estendere i controlli, che risultano complicati.


Per i privati cosa valutano? Ahahahahahaha vanno casa per casa col termometro? Grazie dell'informazione, quest' estate starò in casa ed in ufficio col cappotto e cappello di lana, voglio vedere le stalattiti ad agosto


----------



## Raryof (19 Aprile 2022)

E' un altro passo verso la creazione di una vita esclusiva legittimata, quindi nulla di più certo per la classe "normale", ovviamente tutto legato a terribili emergenze che ci siamo trovati dietro la porta di casa e su cui nessuno ha investito tempo o risorse, tranquilli.
Fanno solo pena, chi fa parte delle istituzioni non va manco a fare la spesa, nemmeno lava i piatti, vivono una vita agiata per campare a lungo e non alzare un peso, non soffrire il tempo, lo stress, nulla, ciò che invece deve logorare gli stupidoni in cambio della grande pace che però può essere preparata solamente dalle brave istituzioni di chi poi bypassa il popolo stesso.
In questo mondo di imbecilli sarà tutto possibile, l'importante è cedere un po' di pensiero, un grado alla volta, funziona così, ah ovviamente per il bene di tutti altrimenti sei un nemico o te ne approfitti mentre altrove c'è la guerra.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Aprile 2022)

Io ho sempre usato la funzione deumidificatore del condizionatore e basta e avanza per avere temperatura fresca. Mai capito perché tanti sparino direttamente il condizionatore a 20 gradi


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Per i privati cosa valutano? Ahahahahahaha vanno casa per casa col termometro?



Magari come ai tempi del Covid ci saranno i Gassman, con tanto di binocolo puntato sul termostato, pronti a denunciare.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E non saremmo in dittatura???? Animali!


LoL, a parte che non controlla nessuno, è una legge uguale a quella che prevede il divieto di accenderli dal 1 aprile al 1 novembre ecc.
Gridate alla dittatura con facilità un po' irrispettosa verso chi ci vive davvero


----------



## Dexter (19 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Magari come ai tempi del Covid ci saranno i Gassman, con tanto di binocolo puntato sul termostato, pronti a denunciare.


Ahahahaha probabilissimo, però io non sono il vicino di Gassman.....


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Per i privati cosa valutano? Ahahahahahaha vanno casa per casa col termometro? Grazie dell'informazione, quest' estate starò in casa ed in ufficio col cappotto e cappello di lana, voglio vedere le stalattiti ad agosto


Con quello che se magnano gli edifici pubblici risolviamo il problema del riscaldamento globale, altro che "privati"


----------



## dadensa (19 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Leggo tante critiche al mondo occidentale e quasi quasi eloggi alla Cina/Russia... Ma poi OGNI VOLTA che prendiamo misure "alla cinese" tutti a criticare .
> 
> Io sono contro lo spreco. Sia d'estate che d'inverno.
> Poi non sta a me dire quanti gradi si debba mettere. Ma onestamente a parte in ospedale e nei centri per i vecchi dove possono certamente abbassare un po', non vedo il problema a vivere con 25 gradi.


Esatto, è una questione di spreco più che per la temperatura in sè (di cui ognuno ha un limite soggettivo). Spreco intendo, ad esempio, i negozi che d'estate tengono l'aria ad una temperatura siberiana lasciando le porte aperte, negli uffici sentire d'inverno temperature equatoriali o con persone che non spengono l'aria prima di uscire dall'ufficio (le stesse che poi in casa guardano al minimo consumo per non spendere).
Non è questione di quanto costa o quanta energia abbiamo a disposizione, è questione proprio del vivere comune. Lo spreco (che sia energetico, alimentare, dell'acqua) è, a mio parere, un male di tutta la società.


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dal primo maggio entra in vigore il piano del governo per tagliare i consumi di elettricità e gas, nei mesi più caldi.
> Per emendamento Cinque Stelle si parte dagli uffici pubblici e dalle scuole, ospedali esclusi.
> Non meno di 27 gradi, con due gradi di tolleranza. Scendere sotto i 25 sarà reato.
> Le multe andranno dai 500 euro ai 3000 euro.
> Per i privati si valuterà nelle prossime settimane. Si pensa anche come estendere i controlli, che risultano complicati.


Ma che ci frega, tanto non timbra 1 per tutti e gli altri vanno al bar o al mare?


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Leggo tante critiche al mondo occidentale e quasi quasi eloggi alla Cina/Russia... Ma poi OGNI VOLTA che prendiamo misure "alla cinese" tutti a criticare .
> 
> Io sono contro lo spreco. Sia d'estate che d'inverno.
> Poi non sta a me dire quanti gradi si debba mettere. Ma onestamente a parte in ospedale e nei centri per i vecchi dove possono certamente abbassare un po', non vedo il problema a vivere con 25 gradi.


Il problema non è vivere con 25 gradi.

Ma che si siano svegliati adesso.

Non è che sia peccato mortale evitare di gettare i soldi di pantalone dalla finestra.


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Leggo tante critiche al mondo occidentale e quasi quasi eloggi alla Cina/Russia... Ma poi OGNI VOLTA che prendiamo misure "alla cinese" tutti a criticare .
> 
> Io sono contro lo spreco. Sia d'estate che d'inverno.
> Poi non sta a me dire quanti gradi si debba mettere. Ma onestamente a parte in ospedale e nei centri per i vecchi dove possono certamente abbassare un po', non vedo il problema a vivere con 25 gradi.


Con 27° a Milano schiatti, con 27° a Bruxelles prendi la tintarella


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi fa incaxxare di più che non sia stato fatto prima.
> 
> E' orripilante come la cosa pubblica sprechi denaro sia d' estate che d' inverno.


Ma anche nel privato dai.. Odio vedere uffici con 18 gradi perché dentro ci sono dei pinguini ridicoli in giacca e cravatta ad agosto


----------



## Djici (19 Aprile 2022)

dadensa ha scritto:


> Esatto, è una questione di spreco più che per la temperatura in sè (di cui ognuno ha un limite soggettivo). Spreco intendo, ad esempio, i negozi che d'estate tengono l'aria ad una temperatura siberiana lasciando le porte aperte, negli uffici sentire d'inverno temperature equatoriali o con persone che non spengono l'aria prima di uscire dall'ufficio (le stesse che poi in casa guardano al minimo consumo per non spendere).
> Non è questione di quanto costa o quanta energia abbiamo a disposizione, è questione proprio del vivere comune. Lo spreco (che sia energetico, alimentare, dell'acqua) è, a mio parere, un male di tutta la società.


Lo spreco e una cosa tutta occidentale.
Viviamo talmente bene che non ci pensiamo nemmeno.
Dovessimo fare 4 km a piedi per andare a prendere 6 litri d'acqua e poi portarla a casa faremo attenzione.
E un giorno tutto questo spreco rischiamo di pagarlo.
La terra e troppo piccola per come la utilizziamo adesso.
O diminuisce il numero di persone sulla terra o facciamo in modo di sprecare.
molto meno. Non ci sono alternative.
D'altronde sempre più personne vogliono vivere alla californiana... E così il consumo delle materie aumenta in modo esponenziale.


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Leggo tante critiche al mondo occidentale e quasi quasi eloggi alla Cina/Russia... Ma poi OGNI VOLTA che prendiamo misure "alla cinese" tutti a criticare .
> 
> Io sono contro lo spreco. Sia d'estate che d'inverno.
> Poi non sta a me dire quanti gradi si debba mettere. Ma onestamente a parte in ospedale e nei centri per i vecchi dove possono certamente abbassare un po', non vedo il problema a vivere con 25 gradi.


sì poi ci sarà chi dirà "non vedo il problema di bere liquidi a temperatura ambiente, ben venga limitare freezer e frigoriferi" e via così ci inventiamo qualcosa di nuovo calato dall'alto spostando il livello di ciò che sia accettabile

ai tempi di Letta è stato pagato Cottarelli per fare la lista della spesa degli sprechi italiani, l'amico Renzi l'ha mandato a casa e nessun governo ha fatto nulla perchè interferiscono con le rendite di posizione
forse è chiedere troppo e la gente ha rimosso...meglio seguire queste iniziative spot


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma anche nel privato dai.. Odio vedere uffici con 18 gradi perché dentro ci sono dei pinguini ridicoli in giacca e cravatta ad agosto



Assolutamente, però nel privato, uno se lo paga.
Nel pubblico sprecano xke non gliene frega niente a nessuno.

Personalmente, non amo ne troppo caldo ne troppo freddo, mi da proprio fastidio lo sbalzo termico, mi fa anche ammalare perché io entro ed esco dall'ufficio 3782 volte al giorno e sono un fiorellino delicato.

In pieno inverno se ho troppo caldo in camera da letto son capace di dormire a finestre aperte

Ogni tanto mi capitava di dimenticare aperte le porte e la stufa a legna a manetta portava il calore fino in camera a 300 gradi


----------



## hakaishin (19 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sisi,li voglio vedere andare a controllare i privati,uno per uno


Io a casa mia metto 16 gradi. Non mi frega di draghi, 5 stelle, Ucraina e catzi vari. A casa mia in estate si deve morire di freddo. E pure in ufficio.
Possono morire.

comunque pensavo che avessero toccato il fondo con le catz.ate ma invece no, mi stupiscono sempre


----------



## hakaishin (19 Aprile 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> mio padre ha 20 mq di pannelli solari e letteralmente VENDE l'elettricita' in eccesso all'Enel. Quando scendo ad agosto metto 12 gradi e obbligo tutti a stare con cappotto, guanti e sciarpa in casa.


Sei molto kattivoh. Sprechi energia e sputi in faccia all’ucrainah e dai da mangiare a zio Putin!


----------



## Alkampfer (19 Aprile 2022)

come dicevo altre volte, oramai la linea è tracciata. loro dicono cosa puoi e cosa non puoi fare.
vedo gente che commenta i 25° , come se quello fosse il problema .....


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Lo spreco e una cosa tutta occidentale.
> Viviamo talmente bene che non ci pensiamo nemmeno.
> Dovessimo fare 4 km a piedi per andare a prendere 6 litri d'acqua e poi portarla a casa faremo attenzione.
> E un giorno tutto questo spreco rischiamo di pagarlo.
> ...



Si però questa è una mossa anti-Putin, non anti-inquinamento o anti-spreco

È questa la cosa distorta.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma anche nel privato dai.. Odio vedere uffici con 18 gradi perché dentro ci sono dei pinguini ridicoli in giacca e cravatta ad agosto


Io odio morire di caldo, lo soffro proprio e non vedo perché devo stare male. A casa mia o nel mio
Ufficio faccio quello che mi pare eh


----------



## Djici (19 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì poi ci sarà chi dirà "non vedo il problema di bere liquidi a temperatura ambiente, ben venga limitare freezer e frigoriferi" e via così ci inventiamo qualcosa di nuovo calato dall'alto spostando il livello di ciò che sia accettabile
> 
> ai tempi di Letta è stato pagato Cottarelli per fare la lista della spesa degli sprechi italiani, l'amico Renzi l'ha mandato a casa e nessun governo ha fatto nulla
> forse è chiedere troppo e la gente ha rimosso...meglio seguire queste iniziative spot


Mi sa che stai fantasticando e che guardi troppi film .
L'importante è quello che sta accadendo e non quello che potrebbe succedere .
[Cit.]

Scherzo eh .


Su queste cose sarei intransigente. Nel pubblico.
Quando vedo professori che partono e lasciano le finestre aperte perché tanto a loro non frega nulla se rimane aperta per tutto il week-end con 8 gradi e i termosifoni al massimo impazzisco.
Prima di andarmene da un locale chiuso la luce, metto i termosifoni al minimo e chiudo porte e finestre.

Che poi sarebbe proprio il minimo del minimo.


----------



## Djici (19 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si però questa è una mossa anti-Putin, non anti-inquinamento o anti-spreco
> 
> È questa la cosa distorta.


Il perché lo si fa onestamente m'importa poco.
E una cosa giusta che doveva essere fatta da decenni.
Che sia pro Gretina, contro Putin o per altro non cambia la bontà della decisione.


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Mi sa che stai fantasticando e che guardi troppi film .
> L'importante è quello che sta accadendo e non quello che potrebbe succedere .
> [Cit.]
> 
> Scherzo eh .


io purtroppo no, perchè questi due anni abbondanti ci hanno insegnato che nessuno scenario negativo sia improbabile.

in Italia poi non ne parliamo, dove il geometra Costa alias sottosegretario alla Salute precisa:

"dal 1 maggio il green pass non sarà richiesto, ma non scomparirà"


guarda cosa è uscito in Germania, dove i Verdi sono travolgenti, l'altro giorno

"Basta lavare QUESTE quattro parti del corpo​Perché la pelle si pulisce da sola se la lasci fare"​
nuovo appello a farsi poche docce, così si risparmiano acqua e gas.
lavati solo queste 4 parti del corpo



>




fa ridere ?
loro lo dicono seriamente però


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io odio morire di caldo, lo soffro proprio e non vedo perché devo stare male. A casa mia o nel mio
> Ufficio faccio quello che mi pare eh


È un concetto di spreco.. 25 gradi in estate senza umidità si sta bene.. Io il discorso del privato lo capisco ma fino a un certo punto, se uno è a casa sua non è che lasciare i rubinetti aperti va bene xke paga.. L'acqua sprecata resta sprecata.. Ed è pieno di chi nemmeno chiude l'acqua mentre fa la doccia o si lava i denti


----------



## hakaishin (19 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> È un concetto di spreco.. 25 gradi in estate senza umidità si sta bene.. Io il discorso del privato lo capisco ma fino a un certo punto, se uno è a casa sua non è che lasciare i rubinetti aperti va bene xke paga.. L'acqua sprecata resta sprecata.. Ed è pieno di chi nemmeno chiude l'acqua mentre fa la doccia o si lava i denti


Ma scusa mi devi dire tu quanti gradi devo mettere? A Milano si muore d’estate non ne hai idea. A 25 gradi m.uori. Io metto a 16 e me ne sbatto ampiamente di qualsiasi cosa


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma scusa mi devi dire tu quanti gradi devo mettere? A Milano si muore d’estate non ne hai idea. A 25 gradi m.uori. Io metto a 16 e me ne sbatto ampiamente di qualsiasi cosa


Vivo in pianura padana so bene cosa sia il caldo e l'afa..
Cmq non importa dai è il solito discorso che si faceva anche col covid.. Se mi dicono che ci sono problemi con l'energia e che serve un minimo di risparmio cerco di fare la mia parte, poi ognuno farà le sue valutazioni.. A casa ho una stufa a legna, se poi in gennaio ci troviamo senza gas non sarò io a battere i denti


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> È un concetto di spreco.. 25 gradi in estate senza umidità si sta bene.. Io il discorso del privato lo capisco ma fino a un certo punto, se uno è a casa sua non è che lasciare i rubinetti aperti va bene xke paga.. L'acqua sprecata resta sprecata.. Ed è pieno di chi nemmeno chiude l'acqua mentre fa la doccia o si lava i denti



Va beh, ma se uno getta i suoi soldi è stupido.
Non è spreco.
E battagliare con gli stupidi è uno spreco (questo si, di energia)

Io in ufficio col clima a 25/26/27 gradi, quando fuori ce ne sono 35 e umidità alle.stelle, sto davvero bene.
Quasi freschino

Comunque va beh, ognuno fa come gli pare se usa i suoi soldi, in linea di massima.

Certo, quando vedo gente col.maglioncino d'estate perché in ufficio ha il polo nord, qualche domanda me la faccio.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vivo in pianura padana so bene cosa sia il caldo e l'afa..
> Cmq non importa dai è il solito discorso che si faceva anche col covid.. Se mi dicono che ci sono problemi con l'energia e che serve un minimo di risparmio cerco di fare la mia parte, poi ognuno farà le sue valutazioni.. A casa ho una stufa a legna, se poi in gennaio ci troviamo senza gas non sarò io a battere i denti


Ho pure il camino a bietanolo, bello grosso. Di freddo non muoio. Non mi va di stare male per le boiate di altri che prima fanno le catzate e poi non sanno come provvedere. Senza gas ci troveremmo perché siamo uno stato di babbei, la repubblica delle banane. La mia parte non la faccio se devo stare male, non è un problema mio


----------



## Igniorante (19 Aprile 2022)

morokan ha scritto:


> e per chi come me, si auto produce energia? posso avere 14 gradi?



Sarebbe anche giusto e, personalmente, ti dico "bravo" in loop.
Purtroppo l'Italia è un Paese bellissimo in cui spesso, per mille motivi, l'iniziativa del privato non trova l'appoggio dello Stato... Ma a chi ce la fa, e non dorme sugli allori, tanto di cappello.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dal primo maggio entra in vigore il piano del governo per tagliare i consumi di elettricità e gas, nei mesi più caldi.
> Per emendamento Cinque Stelle si parte dagli uffici pubblici e dalle scuole, ospedali esclusi.
> Non meno di 27 gradi, con due gradi di tolleranza. Scendere sotto i 25 sarà reato.
> Le multe andranno dai 500 euro ai 3000 euro.
> Per i privati si valuterà nelle prossime settimane. Si pensa anche come estendere i controlli, che risultano complicati.


ovviamente il sacrificio deve farlo sempre l'italiano, sarebbe bastato fare efficentamento energetico (ma da mò) in tutti gli edifici pubblici per addirittura guadagnare qualche milioncino da reinvestire.
Qualche giorno e ci chiederanno un altro sacrificio per acquistare fucili col bipiede


----------



## Milo (19 Aprile 2022)

Come fanno? Vogliono entrarci in casa???

li aspetto!!!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io a casa mia metto 16 gradi. Non mi frega di draghi, 5 stelle, Ucraina e catzi vari. A casa mia in estate si deve morire di freddo. E pure in ufficio.
> Possono morire.
> 
> comunque pensavo che avessero toccato il fondo con le catz.ate ma invece no, mi stupiscono sempre



Idem per me,non devo "pagare" per le catsate del governo,ci pensava prima di esporsi in questo modo.
Devo pagare il "meglio il condizionatore acceso o la pace" ? E a me che mi frega,giocassero con i gradi Draghi e tutti quelli favorevoli alla guerra.
A casa mia decido io quanti gradi impostare,di certo non creperò di caldo perchè qualcuno ha fatto male i conti e si è fatto infinocchiare.


----------



## vota DC (19 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dal primo maggio entra in vigore il piano del governo per tagliare i consumi di elettricità e gas, nei mesi più caldi.
> Per emendamento Cinque Stelle si parte dagli uffici pubblici e dalle scuole, ospedali esclusi.
> Non meno di 27 gradi, con due gradi di tolleranza. Scendere sotto i 25 sarà reato.
> Le multe andranno dai 500 euro ai 3000 euro.
> Per i privati si valuterà nelle prossime settimane. Si pensa anche come estendere i controlli, che risultano complicati.


In ospedale hanno solo la camicetta bianca a pallini che lascia scoperta la schiena più lenzuolo e copriletto....sotto i 30 congelano.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Idem per me,non devo "pagare" per le catsate del governo,ci pensava prima di esporsi in questo modo.
> Devo pagare il "meglio il condizionatore acceso o la pace" ? E a me che mi frega,giocassero con i gradi Draghi e tutti quelli favorevoli alla guerra.
> A casa mia decido io quanti gradi impostare,di certo non creperò di caldo perchè qualcuno ha fatto male i conti e si è fatto infinocchiare.


Esattamente. Non sono problemi miei le idiozie di questo govey


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dal primo maggio entra in vigore il piano del governo per tagliare i consumi di elettricità e gas, nei mesi più caldi.
> Per emendamento Cinque Stelle si parte dagli uffici pubblici e dalle scuole, ospedali esclusi.
> Non meno di 27 gradi, con due gradi di tolleranza. Scendere sotto i 25 sarà reato.
> Le multe andranno dai 500 euro ai 3000 euro.
> Per i privati si valuterà nelle prossime settimane. Si pensa anche come estendere i controlli, che risultano complicati.


Operazione Barbarossa 2.0

Invasione della Russia tramite i termostati e climatizzatori
"Morite di freddo in inverno e di caldo in estate ma metteremo in ginocchio l'armata Rossa"


----------



## sampapot (20 Aprile 2022)

beh....io in casa mia faccio quello che mi pare


----------



## mabadi (20 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dal primo maggio entra in vigore il piano del governo per tagliare i consumi di elettricità e gas, nei mesi più caldi.
> Per emendamento Cinque Stelle si parte dagli uffici pubblici e dalle scuole, ospedali esclusi.
> Non meno di 27 gradi, con due gradi di tolleranza. Scendere sotto i 25 sarà reato.
> Le multe andranno dai 500 euro ai 3000 euro.
> Per i privati si valuterà nelle prossime settimane. Si pensa anche come estendere i controlli, che risultano complicati.


la norma solo però per chi ha votato a favore del referendum contro il nucleare. Voto che c'è costato miliardi, per usare la corrente delle centrali di altri Stati a pochi chilometri dal confine e per smaltire le loro scorie.


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Aprile 2022)

X me che amo il caldo avrei tenuto pure 26 o 27


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Aprile 2022)

Ma io credo si riferisca comunque ai posti pubblici, bar, ristoranti, uffici, negozi.. mica casa nostra.. non si può non essere d'accordo sinceramente, fanno a gara a chi crea il freddo più glaciale in estate, non ha proprio senso


----------



## danjr (20 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dal primo maggio entra in vigore il piano del governo per tagliare i consumi di elettricità e gas, nei mesi più caldi.
> Per emendamento Cinque Stelle si parte dagli uffici pubblici e dalle scuole, ospedali esclusi.
> Non meno di 27 gradi, con due gradi di tolleranza. Scendere sotto i 25 sarà reato.
> Le multe andranno dai 500 euro ai 3000 euro.
> Per i privati si valuterà nelle prossime settimane. Si pensa anche come estendere i controlli, che risultano complicati.


25 d’estate è fin troppo freddo


----------



## danjr (20 Aprile 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> la norma solo però per chi ha votato a favore del referendum contro il nucleare. Voto che c'è costano miliardi, per usare la corrente delle centrali di altri Stati a pochi chilometri dal confine e per smaltire le loro scorie.


O quello molto più recente contro ll gas nell’Adriatico


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Aprile 2022)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma io credo si riferisca comunque ai posti pubblici, bar, ristoranti, uffici, negozi.. mica casa nostra.. non si può non essere d'accordo sinceramente, fanno a gara a chi crea il freddo più glaciale in estate, non ha proprio senso


Si esatto, in casa propria ognuno fa quel che vuole.
Più che i condizionatori a me hanno sempre sconvolto i riscaldamenti in inverno. Capita di entrare in negozi e supermercati e doversi letteralmente spogliare, perchè i poverini che lavorano devono poter servire il cliente in magliettina, e guai a togliergli questo diritto.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Aprile 2022)

Draghi "scusate concittadini per scelte sbagliate nostre e vostre effettuate in passato e per posizioni scellerate che la nostra cara europa sta assumendo ci vediamo costretti a chiedervi cortesemente di moderare l uso dei vostri condizionatori onde evitare possibili situazioni future di disguido
Ringraziandovi anticipatamente vi garantisco che al primo cavalcavia mi buttero' di sotto"


----------



## Swaitak (20 Aprile 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> beh....io in casa mia faccio quello che mi pare


finchè ce lo consentono ,pur pagando gli elettroni come l'oro.
Purtroppo il modo di controllare o limitare i consumi l'Enel lo avrebbe..


----------



## sampapot (20 Aprile 2022)

ah beh certo...sarebbe sufficiente abbassare i kwh a 2 per ogni famiglia....se non hai il fotovoltaico sei fottooto


----------

